# Rocky Mtn. Flyfishing



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I flew outto Loveland, Colorado last friday. We celebrated a birthday in the family(the over the hill one). Explored the mountains on day 1 and 2, and played a little golf.On our final day, I got to get in a few hours of flyfishing. We drove out toa river right in the middle of the mountains. It was near Estes Park. Got the wadersand boots on, and I was ready to go. This was my first time ever fishing in the mountain rivers. Threw a couple flies in behind some rocks and got nailed instantly. Missed him 3 times. 

Before I knew it, it was time to jump back into the plane and head home.

Never landed a fish, but it was an awesome time.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great pics!!!thanks for sharing.....

I love the Colorado mountains in the winter...never been there any other time, we would go fishing to take a brake from snow skiiing....wading thru waist deep snow to get to the river(frying pan river)outside of Basalt....some world class fishing....even have seen some tv shows where we would fish.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Very nice pic's.... Thanks!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

dude that is just awesome, to bad you didnt catch a fish.


----------

